# My Merlin



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum but not new to riding or racing.
Here are some photos of my current ride.
It is a '99 Merlin Ti...Classic I guess.
I bought it in '99 and it has been my daily ride/racer since.
I was working in a shop and was able to get it direct from the Merlin factory, and a great tour as well, just before they sold out to Litespeed and moved to Tenn.
I built it up myself and it still has most of the same components I started with in '99. It is mostly Campy Chorus with some Record carbon as well. The Wheels are Mavic's Ksyrium Elite 28 spoke model and are quite possibly the nicest wheels I've ridden on, other than my old Mavic sewups. The stem is an FSA OS115 and handlebars are Easton's EC90/42cm carbon.
It is a 1" threaded headset/steerer tube but I found a 1" threaded to 1 1/8" adapter that works quite nicely.
I just put a new sticker set on. I was bored with the original stickers and they were in rough shape. I put on a set of stickers that belong to the '06 model Merlin but I like the look and color, black, much better than the originals.
Enjoy,
Kai


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice bike and it looks great especially after 10 years


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Cant go wrong with a Merlin...


----------

